# Riesenaquarium in Berlin geplatzt



## gründler (16. Dezember 2022)

Heute Nachmittag hat Petra Strafanzeige gestellt.........

lg


----------



## feko (16. Dezember 2022)

gründler schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag hat Petra Strafanzeige gestellt.........
> 
> lg


Hast du einen link ?


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (16. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Hast du einen link ?











						Peta: Geplatztes Aquarium ist "menschengemachte Tragödie"
					

Berlin - Als Reaktion auf das zerstörte Großaquarium in Berlin will die Tierschutzorganisation Peta rechtlich gegen die Verantwortlichen vorgehen. «Wir




					www.stern.de


----------



## Michael.S (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe Kuno den Sägefisch in Verdacht


----------



## Mescalero (16. Dezember 2022)

Dann können sie doch gleich eine Sammelklage gegen sämtliche Aquarianer, Hunde- und Katzenhalter, Zoos und Hobbyentomologen anstrengen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Dezember 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich habe Kuno den Sägefisch in Verdacht



Hartmut der Hammerhai ist auch verdächtig.


----------



## Luis2811 (16. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht wird ja auch die Firma verklagt die das Glas/ Aquarium hergestellt hat und die Materialermüdung mit verbaute?
Man weis ja nicht so genau was das soll.


----------



## plinse (16. Dezember 2022)

Vor allem eine Strafanzeige, wo gerade eine große Wartung stattgefunden hat - so da keine Reparaturbedarfe aufgezeigt und abgelehnt wurden, bin ich mal gespannt, was da die Begründung ist. Das ist doch "Stänkern im lächerlichen Bereich".

Den Rest werden Versicherung(en) und Gutachter zu klären haben  - aber nicht Peta


----------



## Mescalero (16. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich nicht, die erstatten Strafanzeige und warten ab.


----------



## el.Lucio (16. Dezember 2022)

Kann mal jemand dem Stern erklären das es eine TierRECHTSorganisation ist und kein Tierschutzorganisation.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Dezember 2022)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand dem Stern erklären das es eine TierRECHTSorganisation ist und kein Tierschutzorganisation.



Schreib denen doch ne Mail:








						Kontakt
					






					www.stern.de


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schreib denen doch ne Mail:


Bringt nix, die verstehen den Sinn eh nicht.


----------



## Mescalero (16. Dezember 2022)

Die schaffen es ja nicht einmal, die Headline im Text zu ersetzen. Echter Qualitätsjournalismus.


----------



## el.Lucio (16. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schreib denen doch ne Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 erledigt. Mal schauen ob was passiert oder ne Rückmeldung kommt.


----------



## feko (16. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Dann können sie doch gleich eine Sammelklage gegen sämtliche Aquarianer, Hunde- und Katzenhalter, Zoos und Hobbyentomologen anstrengen.


Naja die sind





Mescalero schrieb:


> Dann können sie doch gleich eine Sammelklage gegen sämtliche Aquarianer, Hunde- und Katzenhalter, Zoos und Hobbyentomologen anstrengen.


An denen sind die genau so dran wie an Anglern


----------



## hanzz (16. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schreib denen doch ne Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwem hab ich das schon mal mitgeteilt. 
Welt und Spiegel glaub ich, kam aber keine Antwort. Änderung auch nicht.


----------



## Colophonius (16. Dezember 2022)

Warum wird hier überhaupt über irgendwelche Strafanzeigen von PETA diskutiert. Anzeigen kann man erst mal jedes Geschehen und Verhalten - und das kostenlos. Da ein Verstoß gegen das TierSchG Vorsatz erfordert,  ist da ohnehin nicht viel dran. Spannender wäre es wohl hinsichtlich der fahrlässigen Körperverletzungen.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Dezember 2022)

Die haben es gebaut und wahrscheinlich 2020 nach 17 Jahren Laufzeit restauriert.









						Acrylic Manufacturer | Reynolds Polymer
					

Reynolds Polymer is an acrylic manufacturer that is heightening production to increase the ability to finish and ship R-Cast® throughout the globe.




					www.reynoldspolymer.com
				












						Yeosu Aquarium | Reynolds Polymer
					

The Yeosu Aquarium is the largest aquarium in South Korea. It features highly engineered acrylic, supplied by Reynolds Polymer.




					www.reynoldspolymer.com
				




Jürgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Dezember 2022)

Erst habe ich gedacht, daß sich da einige Klimaaktivisten festgeklebt haben und die Aktion irgendwie fehlgeschlagen ist... 
Eine Million Liter Salzwasser + 1500 Fische (von denen doch noch einige gerettet wurden)  haben schon ein unglaubliches Gewicht!  Wie dick muß das Acrylglas sein, 20 cm? 
Ich denke mal, es gab im unteren Bereich Mikrorisse, die bei der letzten Überprüfung nicht auffielen oder schlichtweg übersehen worden sind. 

Nur gut, das die Zertrümmerung dieses Weltgrößten, freistehenden Aquariums,  daß übrigens 2,5 Mio. € gekostet hat, morgens gegen 5.30 passiert ist und nicht 4 oder 5h später! 
Hätten sich Menschen zwischen Aquadome und der Fensterfront befunden, wären mit Sicherheit Tote zu beklagen gewesen... 

Echt Wahnsinn, was Wasser für eine Kraft hat, angesicht der nach draußen gespülten Trümmer und den Beschädigungen am Gebäude! PETA will, das der Aquadome nie wieder aufgebaut wird, darauf pell ich mir 'n Ei...


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2022)

Wartet mal ab... Da kommt noch was wg. Sabotage/Vandalismus... 

R. S.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Dezember 2022)

Das Teil war vor allem eines, eine zu besichtigende Fischvernichtungsmaschine. Warum? Das Ding stand mitten in einer Hotellobby, wo es nie dunkel war. Die Tiere hatten defacto keinen Tag/Nachtrythmus. Und sind nie zur Ruhe gekommen. Als ich vor vier Jahren mal dort im SeaLive ( eine einzige Enttäuschung für teuer Geld, Berlin halt) war, und damit auch berechtigt mit den Aquadom zu betreten, wurde unumwunden zugegeben, das man ständig neu- und nachbesetzen muss, weil die Fische dort im Schnitt nicht mehr als vier bis sechs Monate überleben. 
Das Teil entgültig abbauen und fertig.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Dezember 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das Teil war vor allem eines, eine Zu besichtigende Fischvernichtungsmaschine. Warum? Das Ding stand mitten in einer Hotellobby, wo es nie dunkel war. Die Tiere hatten defacto keinen Tag/Nachtrythmus.


So ist es, da bin ich voll deiner Meinung.
Anfänglich hatte man auch versucht das Großbecken als Korallenbecken zu gestalten, ist auch in die Hose gegangen.
Korallen sind noch viel empfindlicher als Fische bezüglich ihrer Umwelt und vor allem auch bei der Beleuchtungssituation.
Diese Idee mit den Korallen, war von Anfang an eine Totgeburt, schon alleine deshalb weil es die Beleuchtung nie schaffte aus 16m Höhe den Boden für Korallen ausreichend zu beleuchten.

Jürgen


----------



## plinse (17. Dezember 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das Teil war vor allem eines, eine zu besichtigende Fischvernichtungsmaschine. Warum? Das Ding stand mitten in einer Hotellobby, wo es nie dunkel war. Die Tiere hatten defacto keinen Tag/Nachtrythmus. Und sind nie zur Ruhe gekommen. Als ich vor vier Jahren mal dort im SeaLive ( eine einzige Enttäuschung für teuer Geld, Berlin halt) war, und damit auch berechtigt mit den Aquadom zu betreten, wurde unumwunden zugegeben, das man ständig neu- und nachbesetzen muss, weil die Fische dort im Schnitt nicht mehr als vier bis sechs Monate überleben.
> Das Teil entgültig abbauen und fertig.


Wenn das schon so bekannt war, dann sind die "Petas" ja größere Luschen als ich dachte.
Nachtreten kann jeder aber unter den Haltungsbedingungen hätten sie das eigentlich schon unter Feuer haben müssen, frei nach "Tag/Nacht-Rhythmus oder dicht machen wegen Tierquälerei".
Genau das haben sie aber nicht gemacht - dafür schäbig nachtreten 

Ich bin vielmehr mal gespannt, was die Versicherungen/Behörden sich auskäsen. Das Becken hat ja nun bewiesen, dass es trotz erfolgter Wartung viel Glück brauchte, damit es keine Schwerverletzten oder gar Tote gab. Sich aufs Glück zu verlassen, ist immer ein schlechtes Argument, wenn es um Betriebssicherheit geht. Einfach nur wieder aufbauen, wird schwer zu argumentieren sein, speziell wo gerade eine Wartung stattgefunden hatte und die Sicherheit trotzdem nicht gegeben war.

Für einen Wiederaufbau im öffentlichen Raum mit Versicherungsschutz und Betriebserlaubnis wird es eine zuordnung einer Ursache brauchen und definierter Maßnahmen, dass so ein Unfall nicht wieder vorkommen kann und genau da bin ich mal gespannt. Für derartige Vorfälle wachsen die Experten ja nun nicht gerade auf den Bäumen 
Meist wird bei sowas ja über Erfahrungen und Statistiken argumentiert und da dürfte es bei "weltgrößten Becken..." dünn werden


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hartmut der Hammerhai ist auch verdächtig.


Russischer Panzerfisch?


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Dezember 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Wenn das schon so bekannt war, dann sind die "Petas" ja größere Luschen als ich dachte.
> Nachtreten kann jeder aber unter den Haltungsbedingungen hätten sie das eigentlich schon unter Feuer haben müssen, frei nach "Tag/Nacht-Rhythmus oder dicht machen wegen Tierquälerei".
> Genau das haben sie aber nicht gemacht - dafür schäbig nachtreten
> 
> ...


Das war bekannt und die Peta hat da von Anfang an gegen gefeuert, nur mit wenig Medialer Wirkung, weil es doch ach so schön war. Wieder aufbauen wird schwierig, weil der Tank am Stück eingebaut wurde, als man das Hotel erbaute und noch kein Dach oben drpber war. 
Da bin ich ja vor vier Jahren nur ganz knapp dem Tode entronnen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja vor vier Jahren nur ganz knapp dem Tode entronnen.



War es das Essen dort?


----------



## geomas (17. Dezember 2022)

Der Acrylglas-Hersteller schickt laut spiegel.de* Spezialisten zur Untersuchung des Materials nach Berlin. 
Unbestritten ist wohl, daß es bei diesem Unglück (insbesondere zu einer anderen Tageszeit) durchaus Tote hätte geben können.



*) https://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gep...berlin-a-68cc1bdb-66c1-43fd-956d-eba25cf4974d --


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2022)

Ich finde, wir sind es dem Ernst des Themas schuldig, über Alternativen zum Wiederaufbau zu sprechen.... 

Ich wäre für den NeuBesatz mit einer 
ErdmännchenKolonie.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich finde, wir sind es dem Ernst des Themas schuldig, über Alternativen zum Wiederaufbau zu sprechen....
> 
> Ich wäre für den NeuBesatz mit einer
> ErdmännchenKolonie.


Die armen Viecher.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich finde, wir sind es dem Ernst des Themas schuldig, über Alternativen zum Wiederaufbau zu sprechen....
> 
> Ich wäre für den NeuBesatz mit einer
> ErdmännchenKolonie.


Ich würde da ein paar Petaner(innen) einsperren, vielleicht noch ein paar Klimakleber dazu, diese könnte man dann von oben, schön mit Äpfeln und Salatköpfen füttern.

Jürgen


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich würde da ein paar Petaner(innen) einsperren, vielleicht noch ein paar Klimakleber dazu, diese könnte man dann von oben, schön mit Äpfeln und Salatköpfen füttern.
> 
> Jürgen


Nachher verpaaren die sich noch unter einander. Welch grauenhafte Vorstellung, eine neue Mutation.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Dezember 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Nachher verpaaren die sich noch unter einander. Welch grauenhafte Vorstellung, eine neue Mutation.


Keine Angst, dass ist unwahrscheinlich, hab mir sagen lassen bei Veganern läuft da nicht mehr viel, dazu brauchen sie Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und Vitamin B12.
Was sie dort natürlich nicht bekommen, wie gesagt nur Salat und vielleicht Sonntags mal einen Apfel.

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (17. Dezember 2022)

Sicher es war eine Attraktion , habe es nie gesehen und hatte auch nicht die
Absicht - habe andere Meeresaquarien gesehen und sind wir doch mal ehrlich
jedes wilde Tier das aus seinem Raum genommen wird um begafft zu werden
ist sicher nicht glücklich darüber . Dennoch empfinde ich doch Bedauern über sein
Ende , es hat jahrelang viele Menschen begeistert und ich glaube nicht das so etwas
noch mal gebaut wird zu mal es sich auch als recht gefährlich erwiesen hat .


----------



## hans albers (18. Dezember 2022)

geschmacklos
so ein ding in der hotellobby.

irgendwie totaler trash, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Blueser (18. Dezember 2022)

Ich wäre für ein riesiges Flaschenregal mit allen zur Zeit verfügbaren Whiskysorten dieser Welt. Da wäre ich dann beim nächsten Crash gern vor Ort ...


----------



## Luis2811 (18. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich wäre für ein riesiges Flaschenregal mit allen zur Zeit verfügbaren Whiskysorten dieser Welt. Da wäre ich dann beim nächsten Crash gern vor Ort ...


Dann mal Prost, kann ich dann mit?


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Dan mal Prost, kann ich dann mit?


Was? Wenn sich eine Million Liter besten Stoffs, recht spontan auf die Socke richtung Berliner Untergrund machen???


----------



## Blueser (18. Dezember 2022)

Dann muß man halt schnell sein, wäre der maximal mögliche Blendet Whisky...


----------



## JottU (18. Dezember 2022)

Es wird ja auch die ein oder andere Flasche überleben, und muss gerettet werden. Wär ich dabei.


----------



## zulu (19. Dezember 2022)

hans albers schrieb:


> geschmacklos
> so ein ding in der hotellobby.
> 
> irgendwie totaler trash, meiner meinung nach.


Berliner Größenwahn. Es gibt Beispiele genug BER usw.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Berliner Größenwahn. Es gibt Beispiele genug BER usw.
> Und der BERust jetzt scjon zu klein für die Rolle, die er eigentlich im Europäischen Luftverkehrsnetz spielen soll.


----------



## zulu (19. Dezember 2022)

Der wird doch so wie so wegen  Flugscham bald zum Parkplatz für Lastenfahrräder mit Anhänger.
Hab ich jedenfalls so gehört.


----------

